# A few of my meager attempts...



## N3SME (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm new to this excellent board and I have been enjoying looking at and reading about everyone's great pens. I figured it was time to come out of the woodwork and post a few of my meager attempts. The segment is my 1st attempt, Redheart and soda can , my 1st Fountain, a few cigars, a stainless space pen, and one of my home made 50 cals. 

Something interesting, the Walnut Burl on the Parker style Fountain is recyled wood from an old mansion that was being restored here in Savannah, the stainless is from recycled stainless hydraulic tubing from the RV Savannah, our largest research vessel.

-Bob


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 10, 2010)

very beautiful! I love your segment! great job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldwagon (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice work.They all look great. Todd


----------



## bitshird (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice looking bunch of pens, I like your Red Heart Segmented Pen, very nice indeed.


----------



## B727phixer (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow you may be new to IAP but not to turning...They all look very nice!:biggrin:
And Welcome to IAP!:biggrin:


----------



## jbostian (Jan 10, 2010)

Meager attempts?  The look very good to me.

Jamie


----------



## CaptG (Jan 10, 2010)

Great job and welcome to the forum.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 10, 2010)

very nice


----------



## CSue (Jan 11, 2010)

What a wonderful lot of pens!  They are all gorgeous.  I really love the red heart segmenting.  But they're all great.  Beautiful finishes, too.

Welcome.  
Below are links to two threads/articles that have lots of information on pen turning. The first one is a very basic overview of the many aspects of getting into turning pens.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=42446

The second link has postings by different pen turners and what they wish they had known earlier:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=46654


Here is another link - a PDF on the acronyms used here. I am sure you know many but this will help with those you don't.

http://content.penturners.org/articl...9/Acronyms.pdf


----------



## gvanweerd (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice set!  the redheart and soda can i like the best.   I myself am hooked on segments and inlays.  Great job!


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome group of pens.


----------



## BryanJon (Jan 11, 2010)

Look really good to me. Great photos too.


----------



## N3SME (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for all of the welcomes and glad you liked my pens!

-Bob


----------



## Ligget (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome to the group, those are fantastic pens!!!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 12, 2010)

welcome from the mitten. Great group of pens, too bad we had to wait so long to see them. I am not a fan of cigars, but that first one is a beauty.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 13, 2010)

jbostian said:


> Meager attempts?............
> 
> Jamie



I was about to say the same thing. Beautiful batch of pens.


----------



## Bree (Jan 13, 2010)

Welcome to the madness!  Your pens are terrific.  You understate your skill.  But we recognize top quality when we see it!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jan 13, 2010)

Very nice!

Robin


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 13, 2010)

If your's are meager, I'd hate to think what mine are?  Great pens!


----------



## PaulSF (Jan 13, 2010)

Meager my fanny!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 13, 2010)

Very nice work, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## doeringr (Jan 13, 2010)

The Redheart is my fav!


----------



## Rojo22 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice set of pens!

You mentioned a research vessel.  What type of research?


----------



## peterpiper (Jan 14, 2010)

Great set of pens, like the finish on them, the purple Cigar is my favourite, is it one of your own brew blanks?
pete


----------



## N3SME (Jan 14, 2010)

Rojo22 said:


> Nice set of pens!
> 
> You mentioned a research vessel.  What type of research?



Oceanography, the guys installed a new set of controls for the main crane and tossed the old heavy duty stainless tubing into the recycle bin. I'm always on the lookout for new material and this stuff looked perfect for a space pen I had rolling around in my head. I was itching to make some pens on my metal lath and this proved very profitable after getting a deal on some space pen refills. I sold over a dozen before Christmas at a very good price.

http://www.skio.usg.edu/?p=resources/fleet/index


----------



## N3SME (Jan 14, 2010)

peterpiper said:


> Great set of pens, like the finish on them, the purple Cigar is my favourite, is it one of your own brew blanks?
> pete




Thanks, I use micromesh and automotive super fine liquid machine polish. The blanks aren't mine, I haven't messed with making acrylics yet, but it on my list.


----------

